# Boston Butt size



## indy_nubie (Nov 16, 2007)

I smoked another Boston butt last weekend and thought I would try something different to drop the amount of time required. I had the butcher at the local supermarket slice the butt lengthwise to make 2 smaller butts each about 3-3.5 lbs. Smoke took about 5.5 hours which is way better than the 15 it took on the first one. This may seem pretty obvious to most but being a newbie I wasn't sure if this would have any ill effects on tenderness or flavor. I was pleasantly suprised when it came out tasting better and more tender than the first one I had smoked. Like I said before this seems pretty obvious but thought it was worth sharing for some of the more time challenged members like me (4kids, wife, full time job).


----------



## flash (Nov 16, 2007)

So you first butt around 6 or so lbs took 15 hours?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, ya' done good! The results were to everyone's liking, and you reduced your cooking time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By splitting the butt in half, you also gave the meat more smoke exposure. Keep it up, share your experiences, and post pictures when you can!


----------



## flash (Nov 16, 2007)

I remember my first one took 9 hours for a 5 lb butt. Last one was an 8 1/2 lb butt in 7 hours. 

 What else different did you do? Just seems like alot of time differently there. Smaller pieces should smoke faster, but thats alot of time?


----------



## indy_nubie (Nov 16, 2007)

Well the first smoke was an overnighter and went to 210 due to me not watching it (being asleep). I was using water in the water tray this time used sand to try to combat a temp drop issue. And yes it did have a lot better smokey flavor. The first was about an 8 lb butt.


----------



## mgriess (Nov 16, 2007)

I like to smoke around an 8 pounder and it is usualy done in 10 hours. The butt to me is the best cut of meat that the family likes. It is really teander and juicy with the great smoked taste. I'll take a butt over a good steak any day. I might have to try the 4# size and see how it comes out....thanks for the info.


----------



## homebrewru (Nov 16, 2007)

I've split my butt before when I had little time.  Always got good results.


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bought a 10 pounder for .89 a pound! On this advice, had them split it into 2 and am gonna practice on these. 1 with some free applewood from a nearby orchard and 1 with hick. Will post the pics later and we will see how it works. 

One Q. Do you brine a pork butt?


----------



## walking dude (Dec 1, 2007)

my last butt three butts were 6 lbers...........9 hours each...........mine running 1.5 hours to the nutt............which is scarey in MY world.......for summin to be the BOMB 3 smokesn in a row...........waiting the butt that bombs ME.........know its coming........

i do mine on the weekends.......that way i can do em during the day.......put em on bout 9 in the morning........supper at 7..........

ecb.......temps running 250's.........apple and cheery


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 1, 2007)

Good job Indy. It's alway nice to have thing go according to plan!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 1, 2007)

I haven't ever brined a pork butt. My understanding is that brining is primarily so meat doesn't dry out. Pork butts have enough fat through them that I've never had any problems with them being dry. I suppose you could use a brine to infuse flavor but I've never tried that.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 1, 2007)

Homebrew........trust me.........brine it............you
                                                               will
                                                                be
                                                              AMAZED


----------

